# No DEF added for 16k miles still no low level warning



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

I haven't added DEF for 16k miles in my car and my message still reads "DEF level OK." What's the longest you've gone without adding any? I got a low quality warning light 16k miles ago and bought a 2.5 gallon jug. This was with 7k miles on my car. It didn't even take the whole 2.5 gal to be completely full. I'm just surprised it's gone this long, anyone else seeing 15k miles or more on a single DEF tank?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow, I always top it off when I change the oil, and most recently I think the tank got down to 18% in about 10K miles, give or take. Nowhere near the numbers you are getting.


----------



## WI Diesel (May 29, 2014)

How can you tell what the DEF tank level is?


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm at 24k and I have yet to change it. No warnings or anything. :xxrotflmao:


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

cdb09007 said:


> I'm at 24k and I have yet to change it. No warnings or anything. :xxrotflmao:


Didn't the dealer fill it up when you used your free maintenance?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

WI Diesel said:


> How can you tell what the DEF tank level is?


scroll thru DIC (second menu) itll say OK until you get to 35% remaining, then itll count it down


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

22% on 12.5k here


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Jorday said:


> I haven't added DEF for 16k miles in my car and my message still reads "DEF level OK." What's the longest you've gone without adding any? I got a low quality warning light 16k miles ago and bought a 2.5 gallon jug. This was with 7k miles on my car. It didn't even take the whole 2.5 gal to be completely full. I'm just surprised it's gone this long, anyone else seeing 15k miles or more on a single DEF tank?





cdb09007 said:


> I'm at 24k and I have yet to change it. No warnings or anything. :xxrotflmao:


Have either of you had the free dealer services done? If so, topping off the DEF is part of those services. Perhaps they filled it and you didn't know?

If not, you won the lottery and got cars that don't know you're out of DEF.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

cdb09007 said:


> I'm at 24k and I have yet to change it. No warnings or anything. :xxrotflmao:


Nevermind, I just read your sig. I have a feeling my sarcasm detector just failed me.


----------



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

Nope, the car has never been back to the dealer since it was brand new. I've done all the oil changes myself, and I'm the only one that uses the car.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

PanJet said:


> Nevermind, I just read your sig. I have a feeling my sarcasm detector just failed me.


Ha was waiting for someone to catch that.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

This makes perfect sense with the type of driving you do....the more fuel burned, the more def used....your mpg is awesome, much better then average


----------

